# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Vanhoja 50-, 60- ja 70-luvun bussikuvia

## rheino

Onko foorumin aktiivikuvaajilla tai kirjoittajilla hyviä yhteyksiä jo lopettaneisiin tai toiminnassa oleviin bussifirmojen vanhoihin omistajiin? Heillä voisin kuvitella olevan omien bussiensa kuvia lukuisat määrät. Ne olisi hienoa saada kopioitua tänne foorumille.
Erityisesti kiinnostaa Turun seudun liikennöitsijät mukaan lukien kaikki TLO: entiset omistajat. Olisi hienoa katsoa vanhaa kalustoa.

----------


## Melamies

Kuvia on jo paljon Bussidatassa ja sinne kannattaa toimittaa julkisuuteen haluttavat kuvat.

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko foorumin aktiivikuvaajilla tai kirjoittajilla hyviä yhteyksiä jo lopettaneisiin tai toiminnassa oleviin bussifirmojen vanhoihin omistajiin? Heillä voisin kuvitella olevan omien bussiensa kuvia lukuisat määrät. Ne olisi hienoa saada kopioitua tänne foorumille.
> Erityisesti kiinnostaa Turun seudun liikennöitsijät mukaan lukien kaikki TLO: entiset omistajat. Olisi hienoa katsoa vanhaa kalustoa.


Hei rheino, olen aloittanut keräämään sivustolleni historiaa Turun seudun liikenteestä 70-luvulta aivan tähän päivään saakka. Ensimmäinen listaus onkin jo valmistunut ja se löytyy osoitteesta https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/yrity...kskerran+Linja.

Joitakin kuvia on tältä firmalta jo lisätty ja ne näkyvät tässä osoitteessa https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/kuvat...kskerran+Linja. Kuviahan ei ole toistaiseksi kuin nuo neljä, mutta olen keskustellut lukuisista kuvalahjoituksista ja mielelläni ottaisin vastaan myös lisää.

Tarkoitus olisi jatkaa tästä vielä eteenpäin kohti nykyhetkeä, jolloin kaikki Turun bussiyhtiöt olisivat katettuina kuvineen päivineen 70-luvulta lähtien. Tällä hetkellä päivitän aktiivisesti myös Turun nykyistä liikennettä.

----------

